# What pump are you on ?



## Jennywren (Jan 5, 2012)

Seeing as quite a few people are going on pumps , i thought it might help to share what pumps fellow pumpers on (if happy to do so ) Maybe could copy and paste on to list 

Accu-Chek Combo
Jennywren


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 5, 2012)

Accu-Chek Combo
Jennywren

Medtronic Veo full time CGM
Adrienne's daughter (11 years old)


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 5, 2012)

Medtronic paradigm 722  HOBIE   good luck with list can only benifit & help people !  Have been on over 2yrs & think its good.


----------



## shiv (Jan 5, 2012)

Accu-Chek Combo
Jennywren

Medtronic Veo full time CGM
Adrienne's daughter (11 years old)

Animas Vibe
Siobhan


----------



## trophywench (Jan 5, 2012)

Accu-Chek Combo   -  Jennywren, Trophywench

Medtronic Veo and CGM   - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter

Medtronic Paradigm 722   - HOBIE

Animas Vibe   - Siobhan (Shiv)


----------



## AndrewK (Jan 6, 2012)

Accu-Chek Combo - Jennywren, Trophywench

Medtronic Veo and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter

Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE

Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv)

Medtronic Paradigm 754 - AndrewK


----------



## schmeezle (Jan 6, 2012)

Accu-Chek Combo - Jennywren, Trophywench

Medtronic Veo and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter

Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE

Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv)

Medtronic Paradigm 754 - AndrewK 

Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 6, 2012)

Accu-Chek Combo - Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65

Medtronic Veo and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter

Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE

Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv)

Medtronic Paradigm 754 - AndrewK 

Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 6, 2012)

Starting to put them alphabetically/numerically...


*Roche*
Accu-Chek Combo - Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65

*Animas*
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo 5-series (smaller reservoir)*
Medtronic Paradigm Veo  (5XX?) and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)
Medtronic Paradigm 554 - Mike (eduad)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo 7-series (larger reservoir)*
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 754 - AndrewK


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 6, 2012)

To copy the format click 'QUOTE' button and then delete the 





> and


 'tags' at the beginning and end of the quoted section.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 6, 2012)

*Roche*
Accu-Chek Combo - Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65

*Animas*
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo 5-series (smaller reservoir)*
Medtronic Paradigm Veo  (5XX?) and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)
Medtronic Paradigm 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo 7-series (larger reservoir)*
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 754 - AndrewK


----------



## Cumbrianlass (Jan 6, 2012)

Accu-Chek Combo - Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65

*Animas*
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo 5-series (smaller reservoir)*
Medtronic Paradigm Veo  (5XX?) and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo 7-series (larger reservoir)*
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 754 - AndrewK[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 6, 2012)

HIya

Sorry the list is slightly wrong with all the Medtronic numbers.  Will sort it out.  They are not all veos

Adrienne


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 6, 2012)

*Roche*
Accu-Chek Combo - Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65

*Animas*
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv)

*Medtonic Paradigm (UK only) (5 and 7 series)*
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE

*Medtronic Paradigm Revel (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir) *
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)*
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 7-series (larger reservoir*)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Adrienne! Had a quick look but the UK Medtronic site seemed to add and drop 'Veo' pretty randomly (though thinking about it I was aware the FDA had not allowed some Med pumps because of the 'Insulin Suspend' feature).


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 6, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thanks Adrienne! Had a quick look but the UK Medtronic site seemed to add and drop 'Veo' pretty randomly (though thinking about it I was aware the FDA had not allowed some Med pumps because of the 'Insulin Suspend' feature).



Hiya

Yep they don't have the VEO at all in the USA.   The latest one they have is the Revel which is the x23 series.  The FDA won't approve the low suspend feature which is ridiulous but Medtronic and JDRF and plenty others are fighting for it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 6, 2012)

Apparently they can't get Enlite sensors either


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 6, 2012)

No not yet.  I don't think they have even tried yet with those.

Have you seen the My Sentry that is now out in the USA.   Us parents who use sensors want it.

http://medgadget.com/2012/01/medtro...lucose-levels-remotely-through-the-night.html

At the moment many of us use baby monitors to hear the sensor alarms overnight as they are too quiet which is great for a young child but not for older children.   No idea why Jessica lets me use one still and she is nearly 12.  The My Sentry is not a monitor that you hear the child, you hear the alarms though.   Whatever the sensor transmits to the pump it transmits to the My Sentry as well so we see what is on the pump screen and can hear all the alarms.

We first saw this at a conference in 2009 and have been waiting ever since.  I even met with the MD of Europe for Medtronic last year about it.  THey have no plans to launch it in Europe at the moment.   However we won't let this go and are going to try and get it over here.   We can't buy the ones from the USA as they are only compatible with the Revel and not the UK VEO Arghhhhhh


----------



## suziepoo (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm on the Accu-chek Spirit Combo


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Roche*
Accu-Chek Combo - Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65, Suziepoo

*Animas*
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv)

*Medtonic Paradigm (UK only) (5 and 7 series)*
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE

*Medtronic Paradigm Revel (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir) *
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)*
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 7-series (larger reservoir*)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK


----------



## Julia (Jan 6, 2012)

Accu-Chek Combo - Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65, Suziepoo

*Animas*
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv)

*Medtonic Paradigm (UK only) (5 and 7 series)*
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 522 - Julia

*Medtronic Paradigm Revel (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir) *
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)*
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 7-series (larger reservoir*)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK


----------



## grandma (Jan 6, 2012)

Im on  Accu-Chek sprit combo glad to join the team


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 6, 2012)

*Accu-Chek Combo* - Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65, Suziepoo, Grandma

*Animas*
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv)

*Medtonic Paradigm* (UK only) (5 and 7 series)
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 522 - Julia

*Medtronic Paradigm Revel* (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir) 
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 5-series* (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 7-series* (larger reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 6, 2012)

Adrienne said:


> No not yet.  I don't think they have even tried yet with those.
> 
> Have you seen the My Sentry that is now out in the USA.   Us parents who use sensors want it.
> 
> ...



Read about that only this week funnily enough. I can see what a huge benefit it would be. Sometimes tech/pharma companies completely confuse me refusing to launch good products into receptive markets (Novopen Echo as another eg)


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 6, 2012)

Accu-Chek Combo - Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65, Suziepoo, Grandma. Ellie Jones

Animas
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv)

Medtonic Paradigm (UK only) (5 and 7 series)
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 522 - Julia

Medtronic Paradigm Revel (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir) 
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass)

Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 7-series (larger reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK


----------



## Monica (Jan 8, 2012)

Accu-Chek Combo - Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65, Suziepoo, Grandma. Ellie Jones

Animas
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv)
Animas2020 - Carol (Monica)

Medtonic Paradigm (UK only) (5 and 7 series)
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 522 - Julia

Medtronic Paradigm Revel (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir) 
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass)

Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 7-series (larger reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK


----------



## Ergates (Jan 9, 2012)

Accu-Chek Combo here also.


----------



## seasiderdave (Jan 9, 2012)

*Accu-Chek Combo* - Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65, Suziepoo, Grandma. Ellie Jones, Ergates

*Animas*
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv)
Animas2020 - Carol (Monica)

*Medtonic Paradigm* (UK only) (5 and 7 series)
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 522 - Julia

*Medtronic Paradigm Revel* (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir) 
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass), Dave (seasiderdave)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 7-series (larger reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK


----------



## schmeezle (Jan 10, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Apparently they can't get Enlite sensors either


 


Adrienne said:


> No not yet. I don't think they have even tried yet with those.


 
I read the new sensors entered an exemption trial in Nov 2011. Think it has to do with allowing the 6 day sensor to run on pumps having 3 day sensor timeout.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 10, 2012)

Afraid I've tried adding to the list but failed - if someone would kindly for me ?
Millie has Medronic Veo 554 , thanks


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2012)

*Accu-Chek Combo* - Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65, Suziepoo, Grandma. Ellie Jones, Ergates

*Animas*
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv)
Animas2020 - Carol (Monica)

*Medtonic Paradigm* (UK only) (5 and 7 series)
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 522 - Julia

*Medtronic Paradigm Revel* (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir) 
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass), Dave (seasiderdave), Millie (Hanmillmum)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 7-series (larger reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 10, 2012)

]*Accu-Chek Combo* - Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65, Suziepoo, Grandma. Ellie Jones, Ergates

*Animas*
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv), sofaraway (Nikki)
Animas2020 - Carol (Monica)

*Medtonic Paradigm* (UK only) (5 and 7 series)
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 522 - Julia

*Medtronic Paradigm Revel* (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir) 
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass), Dave (seasiderdave), Millie (Hanmillmum)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 7-series (larger reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK

*
I am an amimas vibe user*


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm on the Accu-chek Combo


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 11, 2012)

*Accu-Chek Combo*
Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65, Suziepoo, Grandma. Ellie Jones, Ergates, Natalie123

*Animas*
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv), sofaraway (Nikki)
Animas2020 - Carol (Monica)

*Medtonic Paradigm* (UK only) (5 and 7 series)
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 522 - Julia

*Medtronic Paradigm Revel* (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir) 
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass), Dave (seasiderdave), Millie (Hanmillmum)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 7-series (larger reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK


----------



## Donna (Jan 18, 2012)

*Accu-Chek Combo*
Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65, Suziepoo, Grandma. Ellie Jones, Ergates, Natalie123

*Accu-Chek Spirit*
Donna

*Animas*
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv), sofaraway (Nikki)
Animas2020 - Carol (Monica)

*Medtonic Paradigm* (UK only) (5 and 7 series)
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 522 - Julia

*Medtronic Paradigm Revel* (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir) 
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass), Dave (seasiderdave), Millie (Hanmillmum)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 7-series (larger reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 18, 2012)

Veo 554. Attempting to blackmail consultant into full time sensor funding. Pass me the pliers as his teeth are next.

*Accu-Chek Combo*
Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65, Suziepoo, Grandma. Ellie Jones, Ergates, Natalie123

*Accu-Chek Spirit*
Donna

*Animas*
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv), sofaraway (Nikki)
Animas2020 - Carol (Monica)

*Medtonic Paradigm* (UK only) (5 and 7 series)
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 522 - Julia

*Medtronic Paradigm Revel* (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir) 
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass), Dave (seasiderdave), Millie (Hanmillmum), TomH

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 7-series (larger reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK


----------



## AlisonF (Jan 18, 2012)

*Accu-Chek Combo*
Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65, Suziepoo, Grandma. Ellie Jones, Ergates, Natalie123

*Accu-Chek Spirit*
Donna

*Animas*
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv), sofaraway (Nikki)
Animas2020 - Carol (Monica)

*Medtonic Paradigm* (UK only) (5 and 7 series)
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 522 - Julia

*Medtronic Paradigm Revel* (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir) 
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass), Dave (seasiderdave), Millie (Hanmillmum), TomH

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 7-series (larger reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter, AlisonF
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK


----------



## rothomps (Jan 18, 2012)

Veo 754 and self funding CGM

Accu-Chek Combo 
Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65, Suziepoo, Grandma. Ellie Jones, Ergates, Natalie123

Accu-Chek Spirit
Donna

Animas
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv), sofaraway (Nikki)
Animas2020 - Carol (Monica)

Medtonic Paradigm (UK only) (5 and 7 series)
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 522 - Julia

Medtronic Paradigm Revel (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass), Dave (seasiderdave), Millie (Hanmillmum), TomH

Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 7-series (larger reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter, AlisonF, Rob (rothomps)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK


----------



## Arch100 (Jan 22, 2012)

On my 3rd pump in as many months.  Now using the Animas Vibe (previously used the Animas 2020 (6weeks) and the YPsomed Onmipod (6weeks))

*Accu-Chek Combo *
Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65, Suziepoo, Grandma. Ellie Jones, Ergates, Natalie123

*Accu-Chek Spirit*
Donna

*Animas*
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv), sofaraway (Nikki), Arch100 (Dave)
Animas2020 - Carol (Monica)

*Medtonic Paradigm* (UK only) (5 and 7 series)
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 522 - Julia

*Medtronic Paradigm Revel* (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass), Dave (seasiderdave), Millie (Hanmillmum), TomH

*Medtronic Paradigm Veo* (UK only) 7-series (larger reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter, AlisonF, Rob (rothomps)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK


----------



## trophywench (Jan 22, 2012)

Can there really only be 26 of us (pumpers) on this whole board?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Can there really only be 26 of us (pumpers) on this whole board?



I know, sometimes I feel like I'm the only one _*without*_ a pump!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 22, 2012)

Accu-Chek Combo 
Jennywren, Trophywench, Phil65, Suziepoo, Grandma. Ellie Jones, Ergates, Natalie123

Accu-Chek Spirit
Donna

Animas
Animas Vibe - Siobhan (Shiv), sofaraway (Nikki), Arch100 (Dave)
Animas2020 - Carol (Monica)

Medtonic Paradigm (UK only) (5 and 7 series)
Medtronic Paradigm 722 - HOBIE
Medtronic Paradigm 522 - Julia

Medtronic Paradigm Revel (USA only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm 523 and Guardian CGM - schmeezle (Brian)

Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 5-series (smaller reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 554 - Mike (eduad), Rachel (rachelha), Judith (Cumbrianlass), Dave (seasiderdave), Millie (Hanmillmum), TomH

Medtronic Paradigm Veo (UK only) 7-series (larger reservoir)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 and CGM - Adrienne's 11 yo daughter, AlisonF, Rob (rothomps)
Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 - AndrewK, Lauren


----------

